# I would love to know more about this knife



## birdsfan (Mar 20, 2020)

I picked this up on Ebay a few months ago. It was advertised as powder high speed steel. The seller was in Japan, Did not know the maker but did say that he thought the steel was from Takefu. It was really cheap for HSPS, so I had to take a chance on it. I have been assuming it is SG-2 between 2 layers of stainless. It does hold an edge exceptionally well. It is not my full time knife but I do keep it on my board during service. I have not had to sharpen it yet, just strop it at the end of each shift.

It is a 180mm Asian/French profile blade with a western handle. Any insights anyone has on this would be greatly appreciated. 

On a non-related note, Check out the custom saya that I made for it yesterday. Pretty pleased with it for a first effort.


----------



## ojisan (Mar 20, 2020)

本銘 (honmei: "genuine brand", basically nothing meaningful)
光朝作 (Kocho-saku: "Made by Kocho")
PM ハイス (PM High Speed Steel, PM is Powder(ed) Metal(lurgy)

So it should be made from some powdered high speed steel.
Not so much information about the brand on the internet unfortunately.


----------



## birdsfan (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you so much Ojisan! I will dig into the internet and see what I can find. I like the knife well enough that I would give his big brother a try if I could find a 210 or 240.


----------

